# Boulder, CO: How long past 90 days before calling?



## jcsandals (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello,

I applied for my ccw in Boulder county Colorado and I am currently at day 97. I'm supposed to help my sister move out here from out of state and I'm kind of in a pickle. I don't want them to get upset with me for nagging at them if they really are just running behind (solution is to STOP INFRINGING ON OUR RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!).

Anyway, I don't want to be gone when they call me and have a big stink over me not being able to make it and I'd like to have it before I travel (obviously keeping in mind which states have reciprocity and which don't). When I call the department that handles the CCW processing all I get is the option to leave a message and the recording on the machine specifically tells you NOT to call about your appointment. Well... Like I said I don't want to ruffle their feathers and have them think I'm a jerk, but I mean I've waited for a long time, as has anyone in Boulder, and I'm ready for it. I mean come on... 

So I guess I'm wondering if anyone here had to wait longer than the 90 day law? If so how long did it take? You think I should call and ask what the status of the CCW is (maybe they are running behind and I just need to be patient) ? 

I know these types of questions go up all over the boards so sorry if its massively redundant (I did run a search in the forums with nothing pertinent).

P.S. Isn't if funny how we have to wait 90 days to legally carry or we can get fined yet when they go over the 90 day max law there's nothing you can do to them....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

so i just read the colorado statutes for ccw permits..... good news is that the law says that colorado is a SHALL issue state

bad news is that there is NO process whereby a applicant can check on his status. the law says in 90 days the sheriff shall either issue or deny UNLESS the fingerprint check has been delayed.....

there is an appeal process if you are denied.... but no process at all if your application hasnt received any type of final determination.

in reality the sheriff can sit on the application forever for no reason and you have no recourse. 

i wouldnt call, its too easy to dismiss a call..... i would clean up, shave, put on a suit and tie and stop by the sheriffs office and ask to talk to someone..... politely and ask them to HELP you, explain the problem and that you just didnt know who to talk to about it..... cant hurt. they cant deny you for stopping and asking.

btw... if after you submitted your original application, you were asked to provide addition information..... your 90 days starts all over again.


----------



## jcsandals (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I haven't been asked for any additional information and I think your plan is the best route. Ill go buy a razor ;-) I'll let you know what they say after I stop by today.


----------



## jcsandals (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, so I got all pretty and stopped by the sheriffs office. I explained my situation with the move and that I understand they may be backed up, I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss my appointment whenever they called. I also explained that the message says repeatedly to NOT leave a message regarding appointments. Because of that the front desk clerk called until getting a hold of the CCW rep/person and I was introduced. Apparently they had a pile and mine was in there all done. The rep was "planning on calling me soon", but since I was there and there were no other appointments they took care of me right then and there :-D

Odd how there's a backed up pile, but they didn't have any appointments at that time... Whatever I'm happy YAY!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

glad it worked out..... its good to have a plan. 

and congrats on the permit.... please read up on the laws for where ever you will be traveling


----------



## jcsandals (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks and I have been and will continue. Have a good one.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

So, I did not read any other replies. Don't be upset if someone already said this. You CANNOT call. Period. After the 90 days, you may right a letter, but it may not be replied to. The information WILL NOT be discussed over the phone. I found this out when mine took FOREVER to get to me also.

Luck.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Ah! Now I read. Glad your problem was solved.


----------

